# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Unclassified wearables >  SCiO, molecular sensor - tiny spectrometer, Consumer Physics Inc., Tel Aviv, Israel

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Consumer Physics Inc.

"SCiO: Your Sixth Sense. A Pocket Molecular Sensor For All !" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

SCiO Live Demos 

 Published on Apr 29, 2014




> Highlight moments from SCiO's first public live demonstrations.

----------


## Airicist

SCiO - Your Sixth Sense 

 Published on May 9, 2014




> Meet SCiO. It is the world's first affordable molecular sensor

----------


## Airicist

SCiO - Prototype Demo 

 Published on May 1, 2014




> This is a demonstration of our current prototype.
> 
> Apps demonstrated here:
> - Fruit nutritional values
> - Cheese nutritional values

----------


## Airicist

SCiO Scanner in Hardware Alley | TC Disrupt NY 2014 

Published on May 12, 2014




> John Biggs tries out the molecular food scanner from a Tel Aviv based company. The SCiO is an affordable way for consumers to own a spectrometer.

----------


## Airicist

SCiO demo at TechCrunch Disrupt, NYC, May 2014

 Published on May 13, 2014




> A short video of one of the many public live demonstrations on TechCrunch Disrupt at NYC, May 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Demonstrating SCiO at the AIPAC Conference 

Published on Mar 10, 2015




> Dror Sharon demonstrating SCiO on stage at the 2015 AIPAC Policy Conference

----------


## Airicist

SCiO Mobile Lab Demonstration 

Published on Mar 19, 2015




> Hagai Heshes, Developer Community Manager, demonstrates SCiO in our lab.

----------


## Airicist

SCiO Developer Kit Overview

Published on May 27, 2015




> An overview of SCiO, the SCiO SDK, its components, workflow and terminology.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 16, 2016




> Meet SCiO the World's first molecular sensor that fits in the palm of your hand.
> In this video we will be exploring the components of the SCiO sensor and accessories 
> 
> Introducing SCiO the world's first molecular sensor that fits in the palm of your hand
> With SCiO you can start exploring the world around you

----------


## Airicist

SCiO: Getting Started

Published on Apr 30, 2016




> Watch this video to learn how to get going with your new SCiO: from connecting it to your phone, through calibration, tips for optimal scanning and more.

----------


## Airicist

SCiO: instant produce quality analysis

Published on Nov 2, 2016




> A revolutionary micro spectrometer for Instant produce quality analysis.
> 
> Optimize harvest timing.
> Analyze quality.
> Instant results!
> Anyone can use it
> Simple. 
> Portable. 
> Affordable.

----------


## Airicist

SCiO: instant raw material verification

Published on Nov 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

SCiO: instant animal feed analysis

Published on Nov 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

SCiO - the world's first pocket molecular sensor

Published on Dec 4, 2016




> Use SCiO to scan fruit, vegetables, dairy, meat, medications, and even your own body to measure total body fat. 
> 
> The SCiO app also includes a DIY applet that allows anyone to scan any materials of their choosing and analyze the differences between their molecular identities.
> 
> Explore materials with just one click.
> 
> Simple. Affordable. Small.

----------


## Airicist

Phone with a molecular sensor

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> Changhong H2's new phone comes with an incredibly futuristic built-in molecular sensor.

----------

